# babywearing for fat women



## zech13_9_goforgold (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, so, I'm fat. But, I'd still like to baby wear. So, what style is best? Is there a place where I can go try some on? I don't have a baby yet, so do they have a sack of potatoes I can practice with?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i would say something like a ring sling with a long tail would work. they come very long mine is 6 feet long.
mei tai would work even if you got one custom made by a wahm.
a longer wrap would work.
off to pm u







:


----------



## 2cutiekitties (Dec 3, 2006)

I was 190 after giving birth and I could only do the bjorn. Big time claustraphobia issues with anything else.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

*My favorite is my ring sling*. I also have a Kozy which I use to carry her on my back. There were also a few months when I used a Bjorn for grocery shopping.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

there are lots of options! as some have mentioned, ring slings come in many lengths, as do wraps (there are several handy online charts that tell you what kind of carries you can do with what length of wrap based on the size of the wearer). Kozy comes with XL straps - both waist and shoulder, and it's not anything fancy that you need to order custom, it's just a box to check on the website (and a few extra bucks for the additional fabric). There's also an SSC on the market that is designed for plus-sized women (for some reason the name is escaping me... but it'll come to me and i'll come back and post! something EX).


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2cutiekitties* 
I was 190 after giving birth and I could only do the bjorn. Big time claustraphobia issues with anything else.

why claustrophobia? as in the baby in a wrap?

anyway, to the op, what do you consider "fat?"








for plus size moms, nanas jetpack offers a EX version for plus size moms. It's a buckle carrier specifically made for fluffier moms. I think that's the one pixiepunk is thinking.









Post baby, I was size 18, maybe 20 to 22 in dresses.
I used all of the SSC's perfectly fine.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

i'm in the "plus size" range and i love all types of carriers. my personal favorites for a newborn/young infant are ring slings and wraps. if the carrier you are looking at doesn't automatically come in sizes, there's always the possibility of a special order with a smaller company. my favorite ring slings, sakura bloom, normally come in a standard size but if you contact them directly they are happy to do custom lengths. at a size 18 i can wear their regular size, but i like a longer tail for the looks of it.









there may be a retail store near you to try on carriers, where do you live? otherwise, you may want to see if you can find a babywearing group in your area.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

There is a whole website talking about this topic.









I have liked the Moby and the XL ring-sling personally.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

How big is "fat"? I'm a 20 and haven't needed any special order carriers. I have M Maya wrap ring sling, a L KKAFP (LOVE) and a mei tai and all work well for me. A standard Kpzy fits me just fine, too.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

subbing.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm fat. I have used/ use a ring sling, mei tai or wrap all successfully despite all my flab! I find the mei tai the most comfortable of the three.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

I love my wraps & mei tai's.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

I wrote an article about this a few years ago. It's posted here.


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UptownZoo* 
I wrote an article about this a few years ago. It's posted here.











That is a great article!


----------

